# Is anyone spending time outdoors?!?!



## El Gato Loco

Ok I love the jokes and other activity out here but tell me some of you are out there fishing or hunting or something?!?!? Oh and i'm not talking about those of you who constantly fail to take pictures either.









I'm as bad as the next guy.... haven't got out much at all lately.

Remember to set some time aside for yourself though! Oh and that might be a little easier if you would get away from your computers for a little while.









I wanna see more posts and pictures of outdoor adventures. I am getting depressed!!!


----------



## youngdon

I've been spending time in the pool, I doubt you want pictures of it though.


----------



## On a call

Well Don...perhaps not pictures of you but could take other photos







.

I am outside every day...just not in the country side. Been doing some fishing on the Huron river for small mouth bass and chanel cat fish. Other than that the blood suckers have kept me at bay.

In two weeks heading north to the shores of Lake Superior. Looking forward to that !


----------



## bones44

Coyote season is two weeks away here in Michigan. Hay fields are getting cut soon, hopefully my scouting pays off. I'm out everyday scouting for deer and yotes. Fishing on the weekends when I can.


----------



## bar-d

I spend lots of time outdoors. Problem is my only activities lately have been fence building and working cattle. In the evenings, a cool shower slows the melting process and I sometimes go through my gun safe and pretend I have a big buck or hog or coyote in the crosshairs. I need a vacation and some rain.


----------



## saskredneck

im pretty much out everyday, checking cows and crops, trail cams are out. been building blinds. the old motorhome needed a new radiator so we can go fishing, heading up to meadowlake park in northern sask next week. good walleye and northern pike fishing. shooting lots of gophers , and blasting any coyote i see.


----------



## Mattuk

I should have been out fishing by now but I give you more photo's that any other bugger!


----------



## bones44

Matt's been hunting butterflies !!


----------



## Mattuk

And I've got photo's to show for it!!


----------



## bones44

Hey Matt do you have specific seasons for fox ?


----------



## Mattuk

No all year round but I only shoot them from autumn to early spring so as not to leave cubs to starve to death.


----------



## hassell

saskredneck said:


> im pretty much out everyday, checking cows and crops, trail cams are out. been building blinds. the old motorhome needed a new radiator so we can go fishing, heading up to meadowlake park in northern sask next week. good walleye and northern pike fishing. shooting lots of gophers , and blasting any coyote i see.


 Brings back memories, played hockey in Meadow Lake, Dad was stationed at Cold Lake.


----------



## saskredneck

i used to love playing meadow lake, always a rough and tumble game. for me anyways, i was the enforcer on my team and always found some excitement on the ice. most games i never heard the 3rd period buzzer


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Only been able to log on at work. Had to get corrected password tonight to be able to log on at home.Been working my arse off in this dadburn heat. Outside all day suckin up the AC at night. Been working on new toy for poken pigs with. Hopefully have some pictures here in a couple weeks. Thought about going this weekend but having to work. Major equipment failure Friday evening. GO FIGURE. Anyway really looking forward to fall and maybe some 95 degree days and nights in the lower 80's.


----------



## youngdon

LOL yeah 95* is sounding good to me too Rodney.


----------



## bones44

Wow, and were complaing about 90* here. You guys can keep that heat down there.


----------



## youngdon

Friday was 118* here yesterday was a mild 109* today I think we will get rain. It'll be a tad bit cooler but humid.


----------



## bones44

Geez,that's all ?


----------



## youngdon

Everytime we have a day that hot I get these two little bumps on my head.... Anyone have any ideas ?>; )


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

As long as you dont grow a tail I dont think anybody will notice.


----------



## Mattuk

Are they the pedicle's forming? Next come the coronets then antlers!


----------



## autumnrider

out every weekend trying to kill dawgs and find new deer hunting areas----95* and above makes it tuff to stay out past 10 am....the heat zaps the energy right out of me and i get home and take a nap...then get out and work the horses some and feed and do some fence repair, mow or something all the time....During the week we are working 48 to 56 hours a week and then I have to umpire baseball games on tuesday and thursdays.....I would just like to slow down but im to antsy..


----------



## bones44

All I can say is I have never seen so many twin fawns in my entire life. I thought the harsh winter would have taken it's toll. Good to look at future prospects though.


----------



## Mattuk

Our Roe deer have twins more than single fawn's sometimes upto 4. Our Chinese water deer have 6 to 8 sometimes. Is it uncommon in whitetails?


----------



## Antlerz22

Twins for whitetails isnt uncommon, but the norm is a single birth. Saw a spotted fawn yesterday coming back from hunting, it was fairly tall and well developed--spots were very visible. Couldnt take a pic as I was driving and they also probably would have ran had I stopped.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Antlerz22 said:


> Twins for whitetails isnt uncommon, but the norm is a single birth.


Interesting to know. I've seen a ton of twins in whitetail and muleys... both here in CO, and back in MO. Much more so than singles. Twins seem to be the norm.


----------



## bones44

Younger does seem to have twins and sometimes triplets more than older does. Young does also produce more bucks. That's been proven in Whitetails by researchers. I've seen triplets before a couple of years in a row but they're not as common.


----------



## Antlerz22

Never heard of triplets before, I wonder if nature has a way of a chemically deciding factor built in deer. One that by food supply, in house competition, weather trends etc.. triggers the chemical which determines birth numbers--specifically more than a single birth? Any thought guys on my theory--just a thought.


----------



## knapper

Playing hard, took two trips out fishing and it was slow. WE saw about 3 pods of Dahl porpose, the fishing was kind of fishing dropped off and did not pick up again. On the second trip we could not catch any halibut only one rock fish. All told for the two trips we got about 5 gallons of shrip (whole ones) which get about 3 quarts of tails.


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> Never heard of triplets before, I wonder if nature has a way of a chemically deciding factor built in deer. One that by food supply, in house competition, weather trends etc.. triggers the chemical which determines birth numbers--specifically more than a single birth? Any thought guys on my theory--just a thought.


I would think that your theory would be viable at least as far as food and nutrition go. If they don't have the right nutrition their bodies will probably absorb the fetus. I'll bet Matt will have some knowledge to share on the subject. I know it is that way with coyotes... the more nutrition the bigger the litter.


----------



## Mattuk

Bloody hell Don your loading it on me there!

Yes I would say that the health of the female in any species is key to the number or development of the fetus. Most mammalian's can abort or reabsorb the growing young upto a certain stage of development after that it will be mummified.

Roe Deer produce twin's more often than singles, they are subject to delayed implantation. So a doe mated in July will store the egg and sperm until maybe late November, the embryo will be noticeable around Christmas day. A Fallow Doe is mated in November and will give birth the same time as the Roe doe. Is this the case with white tails?

Was that any help?


----------



## youngdon

See I knew you'd have wisdom to share.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> See I knew you'd have wisdom to share.


Thank you Don for your faith! Hmmm....wisdom and me not so sure about that!


----------



## bones44

Sounds about right from everything I've read and heard. And yes Matt, you're a wise one.......


----------



## Mattuk

I don't think so somehow!


----------



## Antlerz22

Sounds like things do affect how many are born, vs just being an anomaly.


----------



## 220swift

Out twice over the holiday weekend on the p-dogs. I'll have a very short story and pics when I get back from taking two of the grand kids home to Ft. Worth.


----------



## Mattuk

We look forward to hearing it!


----------



## youngdon

bones44 said:


> Sounds about right from everything I've read and heard. And yes Matt, you're a wise one.......


He means wise arse Matt.


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> He means wise arse Matt.


Yes Don I know!


----------



## youngdon

I just have to put things in print sometimes.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats ok. You should write a book Don! I'll take the photo's for it!


----------



## bones44

I would never imply that.......


----------



## Mattuk

Yeah right Tom! I won't forget!


----------



## bones44

LMAO. I just couldn't resist that one !!


----------



## Mattuk

Thats ok I'll just pick my moment.


----------



## bones44

I know you will and I deserve it.


----------



## Mattuk

You don't deserve anything Tom.


----------



## bones44

Back to the subject. Do the deer in the UK really have that many fawns ? No wonder you don't have any limits on what you can shoot. You guys must be overrun with them things !!


----------



## Mattuk

We don't have limits Tom because the landowners own the deer, nothing to do with anyone else. Yes Roe will have twins more often than singles but the big gregarious species (red, fallow and sika) only have singles, twins very rare. Your whitetail is a cousin of our Roe.


----------



## bones44

That's why. Didn't know the landowners owned them. Very interesting. Here, the public owns the animals and the DNR set the rules and limits. Which you already knew. We need that here because of the slobs who will kill everything possible just to kill. Michigans new problem or so it's said is the wild hog. They're fair game, shoot on site. Haven't seen one but I'm ready if one comes around. LOL


----------



## Mattuk

But don't forget that one day you may own 50 deer by the next morning there could only be 10 on your land but your neighbor may have 40 extra!


----------



## bones44

Yea, LOL. Didn't give that a thought.


----------



## Mattuk

Wild deer that are free to roam from one person's land to another belong to no one, they are ownerless. They are wild animals, ferae naturae, and therefore are known as res nullius, things without an owner.


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Only been able to log on at work. Had to get corrected password tonight to be able to log on at home.Been working my arse off in this dadburn heat. Outside all day suckin up the AC at night. Been working on new toy for poken pigs with. Hopefully have some pictures here in a couple weeks. Thought about going this weekend but having to work. Major equipment failure Friday evening. GO FIGURE. Anyway really looking forward to fall and maybe some 95 degree days and nights in the lower 80's.


 Dont make us wait with bated breath, if no pics of the build then verbal description in detail will have to do--and this is only a warning, as actions will follow if not heeded!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well I am going away from the bolt action to the semi auto. The R-15 in 223 has become one of my new favorites to dog hunt with. I have taken hogs with it when the right shot presented its self. This new gun will be more suited to hogs and deer if i choose. I am going with the 6.8 SPCII cal.(Bar-d started it) The upper will be a 1in 11" twist stainless barrel. It has a Weaver 2.5-10x50mm illuminated crosshairs 30 mil tube being held on with a Burris PEPR Mount. The barrel will sport a YHM flashhider for night shooting. The lower will be a Surplus ammo lower with Magpul 6 positon stock and hand grip with the enlarged finger trigger guard. I odered the Troy Extreme standard quad forearm.(Not sure I like this piece though might change it). I am looking at round smooth side free float for replacement. From what I have read it should be a good 250 to 300 yard gun. Beyond that the gun can if I know the ballistics and it would be up to me.I would figure I would not be shooting over 200 for the most part hunting hogs or deer. The bullet wieghts range from 85grTSX Barnes to 120 SST Hornady. I planning on going with the 110 Nosler Accubonds. I hope this allows you to draw a picture.I dont want to get myself in any trouble.LOL Should have pictures in a week or so.


----------



## youngdon

Sounds pretty Nice Rodney, Post up some pics when you get your hands on it.


----------



## hassell

Sounds exciting BigD, don't forget to add the BBQ rifle mount!!


----------



## Antlerz22

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Well I am going away from the bolt action to the semi auto. The R-15 in 223 has become one of my new favorites to dog hunt with. I have taken hogs with it when the right shot presented its self. This new gun will be more suited to hogs and deer if i choose. I am going with the 6.8 SPCII cal.(Bar-d started it) The upper will be a 1in 11" twist stainless barrel. It has a Weaver 2.5-10x50mm illuminated crosshairs 30 mil tube being held on with a Burris PEPR Mount. The barrel will sport a YHM flashhider for night shooting. The lower will be a Surplus ammo lower with Magpul 6 positon stock and hand grip with the enlarged finger trigger guard. I odered the Troy Extreme standard quad forearm.(Not sure I like this piece though might change it). I am looking at round smooth side free float for replacement. From what I have read it should be a good 250 to 300 yard gun. Beyond that the gun can if I know the ballistics and it would be up to me.I would figure I would not be shooting over 200 for the most part hunting hogs or deer. The bullet wieghts range from 85grTSX Barnes to 120 SST Hornady. I planning on going with the 110 Nosler Accubonds. I hope this allows you to draw a picture.I dont want to get myself in any trouble.LOL Should have pictures in a week or so.


 Mmm. good report, I noticed you said 1 in 11 twist and also you plan on using 110 accubonds. From what Ive read about twist rates, as I was curious about my set-up. They said that the heavier the bullet the faster the twist should be for stabilization. So if thats correct, then you might want to consider dropping some grains to accommodate the lower twist rate.So try the 110's maybe for your particular use they might group well, if not then maybe what I mentioned could be the deciding factor. Thought I'd make mention since it seemed relevant to me. Good luck when you go grouping! ps make sure you use donuts


----------



## youngdon

?? It sounds like you meant to say something different A22 !


----------



## Antlerz22

youngdon said:


> ?? It sounds like you meant to say something different A22 !


 Sorry responding so late to replies, dont know how to have replies to threads Ive replied to stay current. Im going through my post to even find these, hence the late response. Ok so in response, Im not exactly sure where you were going, maybe I got it backwards is the implication? Could be, will check again on twist rates and see if I had a typo.


----------



## youngdon

Antlerz22 said:


> Mmm. good report, I noticed you said 1 in 11 twist and also you plan on using 110 accubonds. From what Ive read about twist rates, as I was curious about my set-up. They said that the heavier the bullet the faster the twist should be for stabilization. So if thats correct, then you might want to consider dropping some grains to accommodate the lower twist rate.So try the 110's maybe for your particular use they might group well, if not then maybe what I mentioned could be the deciding factor. Thought I'd make mention since it seemed relevant to me. Good luck when you go grouping! ps make sure you use donuts


The 1-11 twist is getting to be pretty standard as a twist rate for the 6.8, for 85 to 115 gr bullets. Bullet weight is not a factor in stabilization and twist rate but rather it is the length of the bullet, they don't always go hand in hand. As in the superformance ammo from hornady they upped the performance of the .223 considerably by changing to a powder that expended it's energy within the average barrel length _and by changing the shape of the ogive of the bullet.

_


----------

